# SVM Gundam 1048bhp & 975lbft



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Awesome result guys, I got a video I will upload later.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Well f**k me sideways. Wow!

I guess the SVM950 name needs to be changed, again!

Congrats guys, over 1000lb/ft too!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

this is a Joke lol

based on stock turbo's!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

woooooooo we knew it was powerful @ SCD no one believed I was having to back off 
Hitting 207MPH
LOL with his 8% taller gearing will pull 215mph as predicted If I had 2mile he is geared for 240mph @8000rpm 
...IMO THE VERY BEST OEM TURBO UNITS IN THE WORLD a lot of hard work has finally paid off ...

If you want stock spool with massive power, these are certainly worth a long hard look

New Name SVMGT1000'S  Jamie thanks for the conformation, Ryan push yours a little more LOL...

Thanks for all who have purchased Enjoy 
kk


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well done, what fuel C16?

Anders


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

Great result! Long way off stock spool though, my stage 2 Was 560 lb/ft @ 2800 rpm, Must be great when it's over 4k


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd say this is an honest graph regards spool, it will spool better then that on the road though as dyno never loads the same as road.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

B'have said:


> Great result! Long way off stock spool though, my stage 2 Was 560 lb/ft @ 2800 rpm, Must be great when it's over 4k


Trust me (spool is no issue) ask all the guys that have had them they feel like stock spool on the road
He Ran on E85 @ 2bar they ran a pull at 1.8bar and pulled 983.7bhp 
Maybe Jamie could post that one, with another Video 

Thank's Jamie, in advance lol
kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Incredible result and congratulations to SVM and the team. Where will the car next have a proper outing to show what it can do away from the dyno.

This is just in another league:thumbsup:


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

WOW! What a car


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Really great numbers there, well done!

Bit disappointing that the stock spool claimed isn't really there, but ignoring that, no one can deny that a four figure result is seriously impressive.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

So is Gundamn the new Hulk then, and no longer for sale?:runaway:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


>


Big thanks for this clip, I couldn't be there and we never film anything lol
Thankyou Jamie, Did you have a good look at him Lol

Anyone want to buy a 1000bhp GTR, I will say one thing, Old Alex would love his old car, finally respect to the REG No X10 GTR :clap:

kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Big thanks for this clip, I couldn't be there and we never film anything lol
> Thankyou Jamie, Did you have a good look at him Lol
> 
> Anyone want to buy a 1000bhp GTR, I will say one thing, Old Alex would love his old car, finally respect to the REG No X10 GTR :clap:
> ...


No worries Kev, I had a good look round it, amazing car IMHO.

It will be a lucky man that buys this car.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> So is Gundamn the new Hulk then, and no longer for sale?:runaway:


Hulk is hear  with massive spec almost done  any bets BHP, he is another long story lol
we must finish to walk the walk...... Gundam is for sale, cant seem to think
what a super car winning 1000bhp R35 is worth these days

Open to Sensible Offer's.....as much as i love him, Hulk is my Baby 

Toni coming to our open day?
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Incredible result and congratulations to SVM and the team. Where will the car next have a proper outing to show what it can do away from the dyno.
> 
> This is just in another league:thumbsup:


Someone Invite Gundam to the next meet and we will try and explore
way above 200mph (Pls No rain),,,,,Hulk had 1200bhp at the time he hit 218mph 
He was a lot harder to drive, I think development has moved the game forward and you can now have a drive able tractable 1000bhp car on the road.:thumbsup:
kk


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

what an awesome result, what price would gundam be for sale at roughly ?


----------



## daniegtr s.a. (Feb 14, 2013)

I see a few people here look at the dyno graph and think that it does'nt spools like stock. Trust me, don't let the graph fools you. I have these turbos and I can assure you they spools exactly like stock in the real world. Absolutely fantastic turbos.:chuckle:


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

So you mean that the dyno chart lie ?  ...... if it doesn't spool like stock it doesn't end of story. How it feel is a different story that has nothing to do with facts.


daniegtr s.a. said:


> I see a few people here look at the dyno graph and think that it does'nt spools like stock. Trust me, don't let the graph fools you. I have these turbos and I can assure you they spools exactly like stock in the real world. Absolutely fantastic turbos.:chuckle:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

The spool time on these turbos is amazing, ive been lucky enough to go out in a couple of cars fitted with them and i cant tell the difference between these and stock spool, im only guessing it looks worse on that graph as they may have restricted boost low down to help with wheel spin maybe?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

scoooby slayer said:


> what an awesome result, what price would gundam be for sale at roughly ?


TBH we have worked our cotton socks off, with his new engine/ supporting parts including box /clutch/diffs/brakes/suspension/ This massive spec upgraded from his 650R he now is running @
circa £100k 
kk


----------



## daniegtr s.a. (Feb 14, 2013)

gtrsam said:


> So you mean that the dyno chart lie ?  ...... if it doesn't spool like stock it doesn't end of story. How it feel is a different story that has nothing to do with facts.


Think what you like..Real world is what I am interested in and not dyno's.:thumbsup:


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow!!! Amazing results achieved by Gundam, great work by SVM. I've had a word with my brother today and he's decided to take the LM850 to SRR in a few weeks time when he returns from holiday so we can compare :thumbsup: Should be interesting.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

R35 Boxer said:


> Wow!!! Amazing results achieved by Gundam, great work by SVM. I've had a word with my brother today and he's decided to take the LM850 to SRR in a few weeks time when he returns from holiday so we can compare :thumbsup: Should be interesting.


Good man....I think we are all petrol heads at heart lol also interested 
We have nice flat power band to help traction,,, Record is 1274bhp  by an SVM
tuned car although Gudam has put this OEM base challenge down now.
Two graphs [email protected] 983bhp and the big one pulling and holding @ 2bar 1048bhp ...I think you said Iain was giving you 1000bhp so it would be good to see another 1k motor , as i said last night you can overlay to see spool and power curve it it will help , good luck 
kk


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd like to see us all compare on the road spool. We can data log on a flat road and do a pull from 2000rpm in 4th gear and then plot rpm vs boost on graph. Ie steady 2k rpm in 4th then floor it.

I'm going to run this test before and after my turbo upgrade to see what the difference is.

Anders


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

we do have turbos that spool faster my friend , but they will not pull any where near 1000bhp

kk


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Absolutely awesome work fellas. And I must say it looked lovely in the flesh :bowdown1:


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

That cars a rocket I saw the 207 mph run from the paddock area the thing was flying crazy Kev lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

JamieP said:


> The spool time on these turbos is amazing, ive been lucky enough to go out in a couple of cars fitted with them and i cant tell the difference between these and stock spool, im only guessing it looks worse on that graph as they may have restricted boost low down to help with wheel spin maybe?


+ 1 she's still on same map she was on at Wales. boost and timing was progressive ramped in as so wet struggling for traction and risk breaking something.

amazing work by SVM. last minute decision to even use this GT-R in Wales, they only put the engine in on Saturday (i thought kev was joking when he told me friday), then run-in and mapped on the way / at the event.

This run is a combo of my fav fuel (e85), best engine (trick head, cams) and a very good custom garrett turbo. Not much room to work with in stock housing but they appear to be doing the business and durable.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Excellent work chaps...amazing results! Just wish I had 100k to spend on a car!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

from SRR fb page-

https://www.facebook.com/SRRLtd


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Very impressive guys. Makes me want to build my box and crank up the boost :chuckle:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I thought Gundam was a 650R, then again to do 207 in less than a mile maybe not. Great work.

I liked the way it was parked at the entrance to LLanbedr winking its rear fin like a shark waiting to attack :smokin:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Hulk is hear  with massive spec almost done  any bets BHP, he is another long story lol
> we must finish to walk the walk...... Gundam is for sale, cant seem to think
> what a super car winning 1000bhp R35 is worth these days
> 
> ...


I kept looking at that car and now it's half as powerful again!
I might try visit, still no finished car though...


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> we do have turbos that spool faster my friend , but they will not pull any where near 1000bhp
> 
> kk


So you have turbos that spool up faster than stock?.....Please tell me more. Im looking for a turbo setup without having to do any engine work, or perhaps just the rods.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> So you have turbos that spool up faster than stock?.....Please tell me more. Im looking for a turbo setup without having to do any engine work, or perhaps just the rods.


BB cores stg 1 and 2 
kk


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> BB cores stg 1 and 2
> kk


Can you pm over prices please for both 1 and 2. Also prices for supply only and price including fitting.

Thanks


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> BB cores stg 1 and 2
> kk


Guess I need to get mine on the dyno. I have the stage 2's with forged motor.

Oh and well done Kevin and the team!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

incredible result 

these turbos are looking more and more tempting..


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Kev put a post what stage 4/650rs need to buy (cost n labour) for say:
750,850,950hp upgrades


Stage4 and 650 is becomming to common !


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Great results guys these turbos are sure doing the numbers :thumbsup:


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Crazy power well done lads !!


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Well done! I ran against this twice at SCD, on the 2nd run, this flew past me just whilst I was doing 195mph (speedo reading), what an awesome sight! :wavey:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice on SVM! Great result


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Verinder1984 said:


> Kev put a post what stage 4/650rs need to buy (cost n labour) for say:
> 750,850,950hp upgrades
> 
> 
> Stage4 and 650 is becomming to common !


id like to see these figures too please.


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

They're on the forum for all to see...


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Eadon said:


> They're on the forum for all to see...


Post a link then


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Gundam with the Heavy Undertaker in the Passenger Seat LOl





We don't want to start an excuse book lol, I would just like to state some honest facts about what occured at the SCD event. To Gundam we had fitted 8% taller gearing , configuring the gearbox at speed wasn't complete and we had some issues as the car kept shutting down as the throttle was applied under certain speed if you watch the boost gauge you can see this as the boost comes on and off and you can also hear it snapping on /off. I have uploaded an in car video showing a 207mph run, (the speedo shows the same as the SCD Timing beam,this was due to the altered ratio in Gundam.)


Knowing our limitations and issues on the Runs Gundam's terminal speed of 207mph was a little disappointing.

Returning back to the workshop and having driven faultlessly home, We changed his oil and filter and decided to complete mapping 
after now completing his shake down. Ben @ GTC worked on tweaking the "Power Maps" Wow what a difference this man can make

We took the decisions to test the new power out , The SCD day had gone  and some comparisons were drawn 
For me it was now a time to really see what Gundam was all about and the level of tune.

SRR result's came in, @1.8bar 967.5 bhp, this was a little more boost and timing than on the SCD day out,, but still for me a little disappointing (ever the competitor lol) It was time to turn him up a little more.. Result 1048bhp and 975llbs ft was more like it.

Jamie P watching the run probably noticed stock throttles, we need more time to map our 70mm jobbies, a little more to come? maybe!lol

Hope you enjoy the video clip of Amar shouting out Brake Brake Lol


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Phenomenal, and to think this was prepared in a matter of days is astounding,

Testament to your hard work, dedication and sheer motivation.

Well done.

Must say it was pleasure meeting Kev and Amar today, very impressed with the setup, and the excellent workshop layout.

Some stunning motors on display, Hulk is in a league of its own, that thing looks so damn gorgeous.

All the best for the near future.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

TABZ said:


> Phenomenal, and to think this was prepared in a matter of days is astounding,
> 
> Testament to your hard work, dedication and sheer motivation.
> 
> ...



It's about time we put names to faces .....Thanks for your time in coming to visit SVM 
I appreciate your personal comments, I will take on board 
Regards 
kk


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone want to buy a 1000bhp GTR, I will say one thing, Old Alex would love his old car, finally respect to the REG No X10 GTR :clap:
> 
> kk


What, so is Gundam Alex's carbon bodied monster?! 
So he's given up and sold it to you?

It looked very quick on its later runs at Llanbedr and this dyno run shows why, congrats.

Any idea what it will do on 99RON superunleaded?
And have you published the spec yet?


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> What, so is Gundam Alex's carbon bodied monster?!
> So he's given up and sold it to you?


I don't think he had any choice. :chuckle:

After giving it large on here about how much money he has and his '90 Grand Nissan', he ended up losing everything cos it was all on credit. 

That's what I heard anyway, and it couldn't have happened to a nicer person.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> What, so is Gundam Alex's carbon bodied monster?!
> So he's given up and sold it to you?
> 
> It looked very quick on its later runs at Llanbedr and this dyno run shows why, congrats.
> ...


Yes Gundam was Alex's carbon beast as said before in these posting's.

At Llanbedr SCD the car ran lower boost circa 1.6bar as traction was poor.
The car did seem to show part of his power once dialed into the stock throttle's,gearing calibration was an issue, if you hear the video clip you can hear the car cutting 

This issue, is now sorted:chuckle::chuckle:

The car Runs over 900bhp on 99Ron and over 1000bhp on E85

We hope to further improve on 70mm throttles (I think maxing out circa 1100bhp and 1000 talks  ) is about where I want to be.
His taller gearing, makes this a very fast GTR and a hard one to catch IMO

SCD was a shake down, can not wait to have a go at beating the Hulks "Top Speed" ASAP

A Full spec will be published soon, as Gundam is for sale, spec can change to suit the new owner

Watch this space....For New's TBA

kk


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Anders_R35 said:


> Post a link then


650 > 750 is briefly covered in this thread..

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/173357-stage-5-750r-pricing-2013-svm-3.html

Sure I have read the others somewhere, will keep looking..


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

Can anyone answer truthfully and with certainty whether a GTR with this much power/torque is reliable, roadworthy and a realistic proposition as a road car and if so why does a veyron cost so much when clearly theres a much cheaper way to do it.....??


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Reliable is a relative term, but I think the answer is yes, it can be.

The veyron has to not put a foot wrong ever, yet do 9/10 second quarters out of the box and 250mph without special prep or checking.

The gtr will certainly be less reliable as power increases, but if not pushing the bleeding edge and going for only a 40% increase over stock, I don't think many will experience anything negative.

When you go further the car tends to be in and out of the garage with constant tuning needs being fulfilled. If it's in anyway, it has less chance to demonstrate unreliability as it is always being worked on. This might mask the development of faults.

Most gtrs don't do the mileage to really push the limits of the quality development of the stock car. With mods you are closer to those limits but still not close enough to suffer constant failures.

Also one thing to bear in mind is how much time and mileage is spent using the increased performance over stock.

They are built to go flat out solidly but never do.

The veyron can sit at v-max on a private oval track if you let it. I doubt you could maintain v-max in a 1000bhp gtr for very long, but then who cares?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

did this ever sell or still owned by svm ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

scoooby slayer said:


> did this ever sell or still owned by svm ?


We still own Gundam  (The Worlds fastest GTR)

Adam, throw in service costs of a Veyron  Tyres @20k a set ooch.:flame:

I think to Run a Veyron for 12 months in the same way/mileage , you could buy 2x Gundam's 

Putting the Veyron into perspective.................100km -300km in 18.3 secs
Gundam will cover the same ground in 100km-300km .in 14.16sec

Equal out performance on both cars,(lower gundams power and the cost to build) and the argument gap closes.
GTR/supercar a no brainier!!

*Real Life results!* Gundam, has Topped the super cars at Llanbedr,207mph, smashed V-max record @ 222mph and Walked off with the fastest GTR in the world @238mph
No shrinking violet then LOL Adam Take you GTR out there and walk the walk  

Not to mention the Veyron takes 5mile to reach his top speed :flame:

All good for debate, wouldn't say No to a Buggatti though Money No issue!

kk


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We still own Gundam  (The Worlds fastest GTR)
> 
> Adam, throw in service costs of a Veyron  Tyres @20k a set ooch.:flame:
> 
> ...


its mindblowing what you've done to the car :bowdown1:

it is pretty much the car of cars I aspire to own. 

I hope it is still for sale when I have the funds available to buy it


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

What distance did the car take to get up to speed?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> What distance did the car take to get up to speed?


you been watching the making of the veyron ? lol


----------



## bestmpower (Oct 19, 2003)

1048 bhp equals xXX whp?

what was the whp on this run?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

bestmpower said:


> 1048 bhp equals xXX whp?
> 
> what was the whp on this run?


Gundam has been Improved from this Posting 

Look for (How hard can we push stg 6 units)

Latest stats are from a Hub Dyno and may answer your Question 

kk


----------

